# 3 positive hpt but spotting which is getting redder - is it all over?



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

hi all - i am new to this. brief summary of me - am very blessed to have a gorgeous 3 yr old son. snce then 4 iuis, 3 which failed and 1 which led to a mc at 12 weeks ( a year ago today) then this is our 2nd ivf, nothing from the first and this was looking more positive..untiil...positive hpt yesterday (2 different types at 2 different times of day) another again this morning. light pink discharge yesterday - just twice and then brown discharge this morning which is getting redder and a bit heavier - still mostly when i wipe (sorry tmi!) this is exacyly how the mc started last year - this is our last attempt, is it over? i cant bear to think that it is


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Spanni,

When is your official test day?  How many embryo's did you have put back?

To be honest, it's a bit hard to say at the moment, as you haven't gone into much detail.  If you have tested to early then it could be the HCG trigger shot that gave you a false positive or if you have had 2 embryo's put back, it could be one coming away.

Sorry I can't be of much help.

Stacey
X


----------



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for replying. Had 2 embies put back at 5 days. Tested on 9dp5dt which was negative, next day was positive and the next two days too. Wasn't the trigger shot. Clinic doesn't normally do beta test but having one today, get results tomorrow. Have been bleeding since 11 dp5 dt. It's pretty red and consistent but not flowing. no cramping which is about the only positive we are hanging on to. It's so horrible. This is our last attempt. If we are not pg then this is the cruelest joke ever :-(


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

As hard as it is, hang on in there.  Lots of women bleed bright red, heavy to and still get BFP's.  

Good luck and keep us updated.

Stacey
X


----------



## DandD (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi spanni

Although I can't offer any advice I just wanted to send a big hug! I hope everything turns out ok!

I also just wanted to say that I too am having exactly the same problem otd 4th faint poisitive and again the next day but been bleeding since tuesday quite lightly (only when I wipe) since then it has stopped a couple of times then a bit more! So confusing! I have to wait till the bleeding stops and re test in a week! 

I'm so glad your clinic have been more supportive than mine and offered you a test! I am keeping everything crossed for you and praying for good news! 
Please let us know how you get on! Thank you for sharing as I felt like the only one to not get a definitive answer on otd! 

Lots of love 
D  x


----------



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Stacey. Will keep you posted. D. It's horrible isn't it? The bleeding has slowed a little so I am taking any positive I can get!!! I really hope that yours stops soon, it's just so worrying, every day we breathe a sigh and say that we are still in with a chance and that is better than being out of the game altogether. Big hugs to you. Will let you know tomorrow what the first test says, hopefully numbers high enough to test again on monday. Keep me posted please. Positive baby vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## DandD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks so much! Very glass half full way of thinking! Well done you easier said than done! My bleeding stopped yesterday afternoon now just to wait a week! Sending you a big hug and hoping a good result! Take care look forward to hearing from you soon 

Lots of love 
D  x


----------



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

Not a good day after all. Heavy bleed and clots plus cramps and back ache. Thinks its over for us. The clinic hasn't got our beta yet which is very annoying! Our heads tell us it's over but our hearts are hoping. Bleeding now stopped for the first time on days. Hope yours is better xx


----------



## DandD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh no sorry to hear that!! 
Have you had your blood results yet? My bleeding finally came to a stop on Friday morning but it had been really light since wed night! It's just confusing me more! We're going to re test on Thursday!! Hope your staying strong! Take care xxx


----------



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

Results were 157 13dp5dt which the re says is good. Another hpt positive today and gonna have a second beta tomorrow, results on Wednesday. Then we should know. Glad yours has calmed down. Good luck


----------



## DandD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh that's so good to hear! Fingers crossed! Thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## DandD (Jun 22, 2012)

Just want to let u know I'm thinking about you today! hope you get sOme good results! Look forward to hearing from you! Much love D x


----------



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for thinking of us today. Well..the levels have doubled!! Can't believe it really. Still bleeding so very anxious but we actually still pregnant which we did not expect at all!!! Just wish the bleeding would stop. Having a scan at the clinic week tomorrow, may be too early to see baby but might see if anything is going on. Trying to take one day at a time. Really hope things are ok for you? Xx


----------



## DandD (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi 
Oh I was so pleased to read your post! Can't express how happy I am for you both! 

Afm- So today is otd number 2 and I'm not pregnant, it was either a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage  xx 

Not sure what's next but in the mean time I plan on just enjoying life, got lots of parties a wedding and a holiday to look forward to! Please keep me updated with your progress! I really hope everything works out! 

Take care 
Lots of love 
D  x


----------



## spanni (Jul 1, 2012)

D- I am so sorry to hear that. I feel awful going on about my situation. I know how the not pregnant outcome feels and crappy and unfair. Glad you have lots to look forward to, that will help. Time to be yourself again for a while and regroup. I hope you find the money and energy to try again. Keep in touch xx


----------

